# Expand and collapse stacks



## thommy (May 31, 2019)

Hi

I believe I read or heard somewhere that you could collapse and/or expand stacks by clicking on the number showing the number of images in the stack.
I like to use them for quick collapse or expand of stacks.

Anyone heard about this feature or have I been dreaming? 

Thommy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 31, 2019)

That is indeed how you expand or collapse stacks. Doesn’t that work for you?


----------



## thommy (May 31, 2019)

Does not work for me.
I have to right-click and choose Create stack > Expand stack.

Edit - should be Stacking > Expand all Stacks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 31, 2019)

Check your preferences. There is an option to “ignore clicks on badges” in the “Interface” tab. Maybe that also ignores clicks on the stack number. I can’t check it because I type this on my iPad.


----------



## thommy (May 31, 2019)

That's the one 
Solved it - thanks!!


----------



## Califdan (May 31, 2019)

Also, a left click (not right click) on the stack position number directly expands or collapses stacks in a single click.  A right click brings up a context menu from which you can select from several stacking operations but then you have click on whichever stack operation you desire.

I should also point out that if the stack is already expanded, a left click on the "1" in the first image of the stack collapses the stack as discussed here.  However, left clicking the number on any other image in the expanded stack moves that image to the #1 position and does not collapse the stack.


----------

